# Ram nach 9 Monaten defekt



## TheScoper (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mit im Oktober letzten Jahres den Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2x4gb) CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 gekauft und einer von den 2 4gb Rams ist jetzt schon kaputt. Ich wollte fragen warum der leider schon so schnell defekt ist und ob man diesen dann vielleicht zur reperatur einschicken könnte oder umtauschen könnte.

Danke im vorraus.

Systeminformationen:
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 bit
Mainboard: AsRock B75 Pro3M
CPU: Intel Core i5 3.00 Ghz
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 8Gb (2x4gb)
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 560


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Juni 2014)

Da musst du ein RMA Ticket aufmachen 
Rams werden getauscht , da ist nichts mit reparieren.
Weiß aber nicht ob du das ganze Kit ( 2x4GB ) einsenden musst?

Gruß


----------



## norse (29. Juni 2014)

Ähm ... der RAM ist 9 Monate alt und kaputt ... schick ihn ein ? wo ist da das Problem ? du hast Garantie drauf ...
Repariert wird da nix, du bekommst dann halt nen neuen und fertsch.

Warum der defekt ist? Tja das wird dir niemand sagen können, nicht einmal der Hersteller. Wäre auch viel zu viel Aufwand das herauszufinden, steht in keinerlei Relation ... passiert halt mal, mein Gott, dafür hast ja die Garantie. Es kann immermal etwas kaputt gehen.
Einfach mal an den Hersteller / an den wenden, wo du den RAM gekauft hast ... und nicht über nen Forum.


----------



## TheScoper (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
was meinst du mit RMA Ticket? Und wenn ich den Ram einschicken will, wie/wohin muss ich den einschicken?


----------



## Joselman (29. Juni 2014)

TheScoper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was meinst du mit RMA Ticket? Und wenn ich den Ram einschicken will, wie/wohin muss ich den einschicken?


 
Du musst den Riegel dort reklamieren wo du ihn gekauft hast. Wo gekauft? Rechnung vorhanden?


----------



## TheScoper (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich hba den Ram auf Amazon gekauft, und da kann man in nur 1 monat nach kauf zurückschicken oder elektronische geräte über 200 euro


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

Bei deinem Händler reklamieren ( wo du sie gekauft hast ).


----------



## yingtao (29. Juni 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Ähm ... der RAM ist 9 Monate alt und kaputt ... schick ihn ein ? wo ist da das Problem ? du hast Garantie drauf ...
> Repariert wird da nix, du bekommst dann halt nen neuen und fertsch.
> 
> Warum der defekt ist? Tja das wird dir niemand sagen können, nicht einmal der Hersteller. Wäre auch viel zu viel Aufwand das herauszufinden, steht in keinerlei Relation ... passiert halt mal, mein Gott, dafür hast ja die Garantie. Es kann immermal etwas kaputt gehen.
> Einfach mal an den Hersteller / an den wenden, wo du den RAM gekauft hast ... und nicht über nen Forum.


 
Erstmal hat er den Thread im Forumsteil erstellt der dem Hersteller zugeordnet ist da auch offizielle von verschiedenen Shops und Herstellern hier im Forum unterwegs sind.

Ansonsten zum eigentlichen Thema. Wende dich direkt an den Hersteller. Geh auf die Website von Corsair (einfach googlen) und dann auf Support > Technischer Support. Da dann nen Konto erstellen und dann nen Ticket für RMA aufmachen. Der Support wird dir dann schon sagen was du weiter machen musst.


----------



## Decrypter (29. Juni 2014)

TheScoper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hba den Ram auf Amazon gekauft, und da kann man in nur 1 monat nach kauf zurückschicken oder elektronische geräte über 200 euro


 
Nein. Das was du meinst ist die Amazon Rückgabegarantie. Das hat aber mit deinem Fall überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Im Falle eines Defektes, den nicht du zu verantworten hast, greift innerhalb von 12 Monaten die gesetzliche Gewährleistung des Verkäufers. Soll heißen, du mußt dich an den Verkäufer wenden.
Erst nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung greift die Garantie des Herstellers. Hier ist der Verkäufer dann aus der Sache raus und man muß sich im Falle eines Defektes innerhalb der Garantiezeit an den Hersteller wenden.

Hier sollte aber noch die Gewährleistung greifen. Also wende dich an den Verkäufer. Ob dieses nun Amazon ist oder der RAM von einem anderen Händler über den Amazon Marktplatz verkauft wurde, kannst nur du beantworten.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Juni 2014)

Hi TheScoper,

wie zeigt sich der Defekt des Speichers? 
Kommen Bluescreens, anderweitige Fehler? 
Hast du vor den Problemen irgendwelche Änderungen im BIOS vorgenommen, vielleicht die CPU oder den Speicher übertaktet?
Hast du den Speicher schon mal mit Hilfe von Memtest86+ getestet?

Falls ein Defekt vorliegt, kannst du dich für den Austausch durch Corsair, direkt bei uns im Kundenportal anmelden und einen RMA-Antrag stellen. Der Speicher muss hierfür in die Niederlande geschickt werden und wird dann ausgetauscht.

Viele Grüße!


----------

